# Back in a Ford



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll get more later once I clean her up better. She's got some "character" on her. 

Specs:

2003 F-150 Fx4 Lariat
5.4L
113,500 miles


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Looks good. Red trucks are cool. Congrats. And that's not a Bama tag on that bumper is it? Hotty Totty


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Ford  ftw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Roll Tide! You know it is! Lol I took it off since it was smashed.


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice truck, Ford is the only way to go!


----------



## csmith (Apr 26, 2010)

Congrats...I'll send you an LSU plate to cover up that dent, if you want


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nah the dent looks better. Haha!

Anyone know where I could get a good deal on an aftermarket bumper?


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Those trucks look sweet with some 33x12.50x17s on those stock wheels.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I have had great luck outta my Ford Jon. You seen it when I came down..its an 2004 model.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks good, should have got a bowtie but its still nice j/k


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice to have you back John. All that front bumper needs is a lsu plate..lol


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Nice! I tell you what,you change vehicles like I change under wear!lol Every month that is


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ HAHA!! you guys are Hi-Larious! :bigok:


I love it so far. And Mall Crawler you're right, I'd LOVE to get some 285's on there, something in an A/T. But these Michelins that are on it, are LITERALLY Brand new! Maybe 100 miles on them. The guy had them put on, drove it like 10 miles, let his broNlaw borrow it he put about 100 miles on it. So they are new new! I wish I knew somewhere that would take them in on even trade for some a/t's but, man they just ride so good and smooth and quiet!

Plus I want to save up for a big sexy bumper for the front.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Got her all tagged up friday night! :rockn:


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Looking good!!!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

What bumper you got in mind John?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dunno I Looked at a BUNCH of sites yesterday and the best looking one I found (alien products) I read on a forum that the owner was a joke & owed 1000's of dollars to people who had payed for product and never got it..... so.... not sure I want to jump in that one. 

The cheapest I found was $900. The Apache from ranch hand, it's $900 w/o the bull bar on top. Another $90 for the bull bar, probably worth it.










I really want to see pics of them ON the truck though... or else I aint buying lol. That has been a problem so far.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah, you don't see many f-150's that body styles with cattle guards on them. That does look like a nice bumper though.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The Road Armor looks ok too but, we're talking $$$$$$$


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

Glad you took that bama tag off lol Hotty Toddy!!! haha nice truck man


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Um. Roll Tide. I live here, and Work for the UA so............................ BAMA All the way for me. I only removed it b/c it's smashed. Besides, how many Hotty Toddy Championships are there? ............ ? :bigok:


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Like the you put above, but $900 seems high to me. Around here Ranch hands are about the most popular, if I remember right from the last time ive priced them (and friends) the full front end replacement could be had for $650-800, just have to keep looking I guess.


These people have some good prices, but in Channelview.TX
http://www.bumpersandbeds.com


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

kawa650 said:


> Like the you put above, but $900 seems high to me. Around here Ranch hands are about the most popular, if I remember right from the last time ive priced them (and friends) the full front end replacement could be had for $650-800, just have to keep looking I guess.
> 
> 
> These people have some good prices, but in Channelview.TX
> http://www.bumpersandbeds.com


I'll check it out thanks for posting.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

jon also check out tough country bumpers.. they are built in el campo tx .. well built and not to pricey


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks awesome! Built Ford Tough all the way! If you got a welder make yer own. Im in the process of makin my headache rack/safari rack for my powerstroker. So far only cost me $70 in metal so far. Next is a big bumper like a ranch hand style with winch mount and a rear bumper with winch mount.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

walker said:


> jon also check out tough country bumpers.. they are built in el campo tx .. well built and not to pricey


Yeah I've checked out their website. Shipping is whats going to add a bunch of doe... there's a truck supply outfitters here in town but they have rape you prices so I dunno which is worse!.... Unless I can talk them into a good deal... lol

Im in cahoots w/ Andrew to see about building one like he did for his tacoma.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well i might have an out for you i think i can get 1 pretty reasonable and i have a friennd that runs mail room for a big company and gets super cheap shipping rates .. i have owned 2 of there bumpers and there is no better .. ranch hand in my opionion are not what they use to be .. alien bumpers are sick but i have heard there owner is a crook . and fab four bumpers are nice but i have heard fit and finish suck on them so just do some research.. good luck homie


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Word I'll take whatever hookup I can get haha!! I read the same thing about alien on another forum... lot's of BAD juju about that guy.


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

Never had a full Ranch Hand Bumper but I have one of their grill guards and they are super tough. I hit a doe with mine going between 55 or 60 right on the headlight guard and all she did was bust out the fog light. Here's mine on my 01 Supercrew. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I saw a full replacement Ranch hand today on one like yours. Thought it looked pretty good.


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey i know UA has a good bit of championships but at least we got half as many as they got. btw UA is my second favorite team but im a REBEL fan to the core. YES i said REBEL!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Kawasaki Man said:


> Hey i know UA has a good bit of championships but at least we got half as many as they got. btw UA is my second favorite team but im a REBEL fan to the core. YES i said REBEL!!


lol... I'm with you on that one. Col. Reb FTW :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

may have found me a builder!!

http://www.smelzweldz.com/1573.html

This guy is local.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Big sale on these rims, I can get a set (4) of 18's for $196!!!!! I just wish they came in 17 and I'd get them for sure! If I get 18's then I have to buy new tires as well


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

says there is fewer then 2 and im sure those are the last of the last......so unless you only want 2 i wouldnt worry about it lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Someone must have bought 4 then at some point this morning there were like 6 left lol... Just sucks that they were 18's. They arnt that great looking but hell for $50/rim......


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i have been looking hard at the new ford trucks latley, my 03 ram q/c 4wd hemi lost engine at 64k(warranty replaced) lost trans at 71k(had problems since 38k an in dealer shop 5 times last at 67k) chrysler offered no help(2 free oil changes bless there hearts) extended warranty provider(zurich) will only allow 1400.00 for trans or replace with used junk yard trans(no warranty)ended up costing me 1100.00 to get new trans with 3yr 100k warranty. this truck will be for sale after first of yr.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

**** sorry bout yer luck with the dodge. I'd buy dodge before I buy GM. If you cant ram it, stroke it! That would be a great sticker.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

well..... looks like a local builder is going to be too much $$$$










$1500 for the bumper with brush guard, and lights. 
$1300 for just the bumper w/o the brush guard & lights.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

That is one of the best looking bumpers I've seen for that year model. I'd spend the extra for the brush guard and lights.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

You Bama fans have all the money, right?!! Kidding, But the bumper looks pretty snazzy. I agree with monsterbrute, best i've seen. I think you should get a second mortgage on the house and through one on


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Im a bama fan, not an Auburn fan.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Shoooooot...since we're dreaming big...picture it with a 6 in lift sittin' on 35's..:33:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

monsterbrute750 said:


> Shoooooot...since we're dreaming big...picture it with a 6 in lift sittin' on 35's..:33:


Yep. I could do 35's w/ a 3" Body though 

w/ a 6" I should be able to stuff some 37's!! :rockn:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I put some Rancho QuickLift shocks on my truck. They give enough room to put some 33" BFG's. Put those and the new bumper on...You be Ridin' Dirty !!! :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I been lookin around, I def. need some new shocks One is bad and I've got a slight bounce.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

A real man's truck doesn't need any lift to clear 35's.....just sayin


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

BleednGreen68 said:


> **** sorry bout yer luck with the dodge. I'd buy dodge before I buy GM. If you cant ram it, stroke it! That would be a great sticker.


I hear ya on the GM thing... But, I would rather be Cummins than Strokin...LOL


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd put a cummins in my ford if i had the money. But my stroker has over 254k and still rollin coal. You cant beat the 7.3's. It might be slow but will still outpull anything out there hehe


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just ordered some Husky Liners for her. $68 shipped for fronts. wish I could have found another good deal Like I did for the dodge, $75 shipped for front & rear! lol.. But from lookin online and on ebay (where I got them) $68 shipped for fronts isnt too bad. 

Now I just need to find a good deal on new shocks, and eventually a new bumper!


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

1/4" plate for bumper - $300
Misc. tube for crossmembers and bracing - $50
Reciever hitch for front - $15
D ring mounts - $45
Misc. Grade 8 hardware - $30
Grinding rocks/cutoff wheels - $75
Bottle of Argon - $50
Spool of wire - $30
Beer - $125

Lead time on this bad boy (with skid plate) 4, 8hr days! Given we did all this for the first time and from scratch with no band saw/plasma/etc. it wasn't too bad. The bumper weighs about 150lbs itself. The skid plate weighs around 30lbs. 

I'd suggest some sort of lift or adjustable shocks if you plan on doing any kind of "well built" front bumper. 

So far I've taken out 3 volvo's, 2 chevy luv's, and a partrige in a pear tree.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Got her a new badge for the back glass*


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Where do i get those mudinmyblood stickers? The old stroker needs one! haha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

BleednGreen68 said:


> Where do i get those mudinmyblood stickers? The old stroker needs one! haha


Look in the swag section there's a link to an order form.


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

looks like I need a new bumper now too.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ouch! What happened??!!


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

Was going down the windy roads along the river and forgot about one of the curves. Plowed through some deep snow than hit a tree. Goin to see if insurance will give me some money and hopefully get one like P425 has been looking at.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

You ok? How fast you goin?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

OUCH!


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm fine. Was going about 30 down the gravel, but i'm sure I slowed down a bit going through the ditch. If it pushed in another inch it would have smashed my rad than I would really have been mad.


----------

